# Loving Kindness Meditation



## Jimminy_Billy_Bob (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes the name sounds pretty queer and "unmanly" but Ive been reading a bit about this particular CBT technique recently and it has definitely got my attention. It basically involves changing negative beliefs about yourself and others around you in your life from hostile attitudes to positive self reinforcing and "loving" attitudes.

I read a particular case study about a girl who had pretty much identical symptoms to my own, social anxiety, social paranoia and resentment, who cured herself of all symptoms. I cant find the link at the moment but will post it soon enough. Very interesting stuff. In any case I am going to give this a go as I think it really may help me just as it did this girl.

Just google it and you will find some info on it.


----------



## Jimminy_Billy_Bob (Nov 26, 2008)

http://socrates.berkeley.edu/~akring/JCP Johnson.et.al.2009.pdf

thats the link, it explains hte technique as a tool for overcoming the negative symptoms of schizophrenia rather than social anxiety itself. Still very interesting.


----------



## BoringBum (Jan 10, 2011)

Good luck man, I've been doing it for a while (on and off). I definitely feel good after a session, but I must continue practicing I think.


----------



## Dioque (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for bringing this up. After all I had to deal with this year and currently dealing with, I feel completely sapped (probably officially depressed) and I really need something to help my build up or at least maintain my emotional reserve.


----------

